# Seit 2.6.25 ist der USB-Stick weg

## musv

Hi, 

ok, der Titel stimmt jetzt nicht ganz. Mal kurz als Beschreibung: 

Ich hab 'ne Digitalkamera. Die kann ich per USB mounten und somit auf die SD-Karte zugreifen. Seitdem ich vor längerer Zeit auf 2.6.25 aktualisiert hatte, geht das komischerweise nicht mehr. Hab das nur erst jetzt geschnallt, weil ich die Kamera schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt hatte. 

Auf meinem Notebook läuft noch 2.6.24. Da geht das Mounten ohne Probleme. 

Ausgabe dmesg auf dem Problemrechner: 

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     MINOLTA  DiMAGE Z1        1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 499712 512-byte hardware sectors (256 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 18 00 00 08

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 499712 512-byte hardware sectors (256 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 18 00 00 08

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0
```

Soweit so gut. Das Device /dev/sdc ist vorhanden. Das Device /dev/sdc1 fehlt allerdings. 

Udev-Version ist auf beiden Rechnern dieselbe. Und im Kernel sollte auch alles notwendige aktiviert sein:

scsi generic support

scsi disk support

usb mass storage support

usb ehci und ohci  (da nforce2-Board)

Hab ich noch irgendwas vergessen?

----------

## Necoro

zum Titel: schau mal hinterm Schreibtisch ... *scnr*  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> zum Titel: schau mal hinterm Schreibtisch ... *scnr* 

 

*rummoser* wir beachten bitte Forenregel 7 *rummoser*   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vortex375

Nur so am Rande: Mit 2.6.25 hatte ich auch nur Probleme ("ruckelnder" Sound etc.). Was spricht gegen ein Update auf 2.6.26? Der läuft bei mir zumindest absolut sauber.

Ansonsten:

Hast du folgende Kernel-Option aktiviert?

```

Device Drivers -> SCSI device support -> [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

```

 *Quote:*   

> schau mal hinterm Schreibtisch ... 

 

Also ich musste lachen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Nur so am Rande: Mit 2.6.25 hatte ich auch nur Probleme ("ruckelnder" Sound etc.).

 

Google hat mir das ebenfalls gemeldet. Aber hauptsächlich bin ich da auf Seiten von Ubuntu gestoßen. Nur deren Lösungen passten bei mir nicht wirklich. 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Was spricht gegen ein Update auf 2.6.26? Der läuft bei mir zumindest absolut sauber.

 

vmware: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=227303

openafs: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225463

Dann hatte hal-0.5.9 nicht compiliert. Alles >=hal-0.5.9 hatte ich erstmal maskiert, da ich das Problem hatte:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641870.html

Und ich hatte bisher keinen Bock, an der fdi-Datei rumzufummeln. Überhaupt fand ich die Umstellung von hal seit 0.5.10 etwas misslungen. Mag ja sein, dass die Leute sich dabei was gedacht haben, aber irgendwie finde ich es arrogant und dämlich, wenn dann nach dem Compilieren auf dem Bildschirm steht:

 *emerge hal-0.5.11-r1 wrote:*   

> If you wish to use a non US layout, you may do so by executing: setxkbmap <layout> or by utilizing your Desktop Environment's Keyboard Layout Settings mechanism. Under GNOME, this is gnome-keyboard-properties, and under KDE it is kxkb.

 

Da hatten wohl die Entwickler von hal nicht geplant, daß es Leute auf der Welt geben könnte, die eventuell kein US-Tastaturlayout haben möchten. Da wollte ich erstmal warten, bis da 'ne bessere Lösung gefunden wird. 

Das größte Problem ist aber, dass ich das Wlan (und damit meine Internetanbindung) noch nicht gängig bekommen hab. Madwifi-ng läßt sich zwar compilieren, bringt mir aber dann 'ne Fehlermeldung, wenn ich den Rechner boote. Und ath5k hab ich noch nicht geschafft zu konfigurieren. Mit ath5k hab ich zwar das wlan0-Device, ath0 fehlt allerdings. 

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du folgende Kernel-Option aktiviert?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Diese Option ist bei USB-Sticks, USB-Platten nicht erforderlich. Soweit das in der Hilfe drinsteht, braucht man das nur bei Geräten mit Multi-LUNS. Weiß nicht, ob es das bei USB-Geräten überhaupt gibt. Ich hab's trotzdem mal (erfolglos) getestet. 

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> schau mal hinterm Schreibtisch ... 

 

Nee, da war er nicht....

Na gut, ich versuch mal die ganzen o.g. Punkte irgendwie gängig zu kriegen.

----------

## musv

Gut, ich hab jetzt den ganzen Vormittag rumgefummelt, und hab jetzt immerhin schon mal die Tastatur mit hal auf deutsch gängig bekommen. Dafür hab ich jetzt ein Problem mit Pulseaudio und ath5k zusätzlich festgestellt. Und lirc scheint auch noch nicht mit 2.6.26 zu funktionierten. Bin daher erstmal wieder 2.6.25 zurück. 

lirc-Bug:

http://www.vdrportal.de/board/thread.php?postid=742741

Für die Probleme mit Pulseaudio und ath5k mach ich mal'n Extrathread auf.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> (...) nur bei Geräten mit Multi-LUNS. Weiß nicht, ob es das bei USB-Geräten überhaupt gibt.

 

Gibt es. Ich habe einen Multi-Slot Card-Reader für USB, der diese Kernel Option benötigt. Ansonsten wird nur einer der vier Kartenschächte erkannt.

 *Quote:*   

> you may do so by executing: setxkbmap <layout>

 

Ich sehe kein Problem damit. Das kannst du doch sicher in einem Autorun-Script unterbringen. Oder in der ~/.xinitrc.

 *Quote:*   

> Und ich hatte bisher keinen Bock, an der fdi-Datei rumzufummeln.

 

Das musst du auch gar nicht, solange du nicht auf den neusten (maskierten) xorg-server updatest. Oder liegt ich da falsch?

Funktioniert der Stick denn nun mit 2.6.26?

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Funktioniert der Stick denn nun mit 2.6.26?

 

Hab ich jetzt gar nicht erst probiert. Aber ohne Netz nützt mir ja der ganze 2.6.26-er Kernel nichts. Daher muss ich erstmal das Problem angehen.

----------

